# DecalGirl DX skins....not fair



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Kindle2 and don't plan to order a DX.... I really love the Enchanted Reef and Dolphin Daydream, and 
Fade Away.  I wonder if they could make those for the Kindle 2.  Can you tell I love Blue
Kdawna


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Email them with the request. They usually answer and let you know if they are going to be adding them.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

If enough people ask, perhaps they'll consider doing that. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

They have also added several solid colors for the DX, not avail on the kindle 2


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone added a skin to their DX yet?  I would love to see before and after pics.
deb


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm disappointed that they haven't added more of the K2 skins for the DX. I mean some of them are nice, but I like a lot of the K2 skins more.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Has anyone added a skin to their DX yet? I would love to see before and after pics.
> deb


so would I


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Annie said:


> I'm disappointed that they haven't added more of the K2 skins for the DX. I mean some of them are nice, but I like a lot of the K2 skins more.


They are coming, just you wait!!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Loving this one... think I'm going to request it for K2


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I ordered a skin for my KDX and it should be here next week 

Will be ordering one for my 2nd KDX,when I receive word that it has shipped.

I adore the aquatic skins as well,and am seriously thinking of one of them for my 2nd KDX.They just have such a peaceful feel to them


----------

